# New Member, Sarah Jane!



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

..


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to the mad house!!!!  All I will say is.........watch out for the oldies.......and that includes IT!!!!!!  Their pacemakers might not be able to stand the pace!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 28, 2003)

A very hearty welcome to you!  I'm glad you posed a pic.  Your website is blocked by our company Internet Nazis.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome......having...chest..pains....uh........oh, that's not my chest!


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

Howdy Jane........excuse me while I go kill a cat..........


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2003)

Anybody know CPR???  

Welcome Sarah Jane.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 28, 2003)

Did I say welcome? Glad to have you on boa..rr........d....Thud.


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

You guys are funny!  Thanks for the warm welcomes. It's very nice to meet you all! 

That's ok if my site is blocked.  It won't stop you from typing in the URL in the address window!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2003)

How you doin'?


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's another one guys! Enjoy


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 28, 2003)

Dude.....


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

My muscles? LOL


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Dude.....





psst......that ain't a dude, get your glasses checked


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

Sooo, how often do you guys lift?  Feel free to post your own pix in here too!  I would love to see your hard work too!


----------



## PB&J (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi and Welcome. Hope you have a good time here!


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

OMG! I love your username! That is so funny! LOL, PB&J !!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2003)

welcome!


----------



## dino (Feb 28, 2003)

Here we go again!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Here we go again!


----------



## PB&J (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> OMG! I love your username! That is so funny! LOL, PB&J !!!



Thanks


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Sooo, how often do you guys lift?  Feel free to post your own pix in here too!  I would love to see your hard work too!




HE HE......she want's to see my *HARD* work........
All you horn dogs need to scram..........


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Welcome to the mad house!!!!  All I will say is.........watch out for the oldies.......and that includes IT!!!!!!


 What the hell??? Damnit Esmerelda, let her find out the follies for herself  And I can definitely handle it better than the old foggies here.  Now if you will excuse me.....

Hi Sarah, how's it goin?


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I can definitely handle it




That's the whole problem........You've been handling it too much.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 28, 2003)

DOWN, BOYS!   

Give the new girl a chance to breathe, for crying out loud!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> My muscles? LOL



Damn, that picture's cropped just a liiiiiiiiitle too much.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> DOWN, BOYS!



What?  She just said she wanted to see us hard!!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> That's the whole problem........You've been handling it too much.


At least I don't need to pop a little pill before I CAN handle it


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> At least I don't need to pop a little pill before I CAN handle it



But mine stays hard for hours............instead of seconds......


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

*ha ha*

You guys alright in here or what? LOL.....I think some of your are reading way too much into my posts....

If you have a pic you wanna show, I'd be glad to see your lifting results.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 28, 2003)

Sarah... I dont know what to say... 

U are beautiful.. no I mean.. 

But when I saw that figure, I .. or maybe

I dont know.. HI


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> At least I don't need to pop a little pill before I CAN handle it


He just uses those to keep from rolling out of bed.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to the board Sarah


----------



## Dero (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Here we go again!


Where are we going???

Welcome to DA ZOO Sarah...
I guess,I can't open these pics,(being at work)but from the responce of the ANIMALS,must be nice pics...
Make yourself at home,I'm sure you'll like it here!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_I guess,I can't open these pics,(being at work)



Coward.   You're just afraid you'll have a heart attack, ya' old fart.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Coward.   You're just afraid you'll have a heart attack, ya' old fart.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Here we go again!


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> but from the responce of the ANIMALS,




Aint that the pot calling the kettle black.........


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome Sarah Jane.  Looking really good  For those who can't see her website,  you are definetly missing out.   
You look excellent.  How long have you been working out?  Do you have any goals or objectives?


----------



## Britney (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice website

Welcome to IM


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: ha ha*



> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> If you have a pic you wanna show, I'd be glad to see your lifting results.


Well if none of the other guys are gonna ( pussy's  ) then I'll start, Still got a long way to go, only 23, but I'm trying
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=179051


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

Well my goals are being worked on right now. I did a Muscle Magazine photo shoot with Rob Sims recently, so I'm now awaiting for the pix to show up in MM itself.  That takes a little while though.

I'm heading to Florida in 2 weeks for a HUGE photo shoot with Carmen Garcia, Fawnia Mondey, Stacey Cravens and about 5 more girls.  Should be quite exciting!

We're shooting for covers and for the Muscle Magazine!  I can't wait!  

To answer your question ectomorph141, I have been working out for about 10 years now.  I usually go 4 days a week. To prepare for a photo shoot, I try to minimize my workouts because it helps me maintain some puffyness to my muscles and I don't burn off calories as fast. I hope that makes sense.

Thanks for the questions sweetie!


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> But mine stays hard for hours


Not quite there old timer, you see that is just rigamortus setting in from the waist down. You see every now and then your decrepid old body forgets that it's alive and starts that process. You just confuse it for being hard.


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

Really? Irontime, your only 23?  Man you look more mature than that!  You look great!  Well rounded all over! esp the shoulders!

Thanks for taking the hit for the team and posting your pic! Well done!


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Really? Irontime, your only 23?  Man you look more mature than that!


Looks can be VERY decieving 
 Thanks Sarah, I get that alot (about looking older). I apreciate the compliments thought, I'm still not happy but I guess that's a good thing. 
You must be very proud of what you've achieved. All that hard work to look great and getting photoshoots for a magazine. That is amazing. I can only wish that I'll be there one day....well not in a bikini but still in a muscle magazine


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

Here is ME........


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

Well you might just have to slip on one of those skivie underwear things...LOL


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Well you might just have to slip on one of those skivie underwear things...LOL




IT, she already picked up on the fact that your a cross dresser........


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's a link to the Members pic page Sarah:
http://64.191.30.119/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6398


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

Wow Sarah you are definetly an inspiration to us all. Congrats again on all of your acomplishments.  Good luck on your shoots in 2 weeks!!!  You will do great. Yes everything you said makes sense to me. 
Here is a pic of me.  I just started lifting and I am quite small.  I knew I should have posted before Irontime  But I am extremely happy with myself and my results so far. I am a hardgainer and an ectomorph. I started a mass gaining diet in january of this year and so far I have gained 22 pounds in a little under 2 months!! 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=272775


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> IT, she already picked up on the fact that your a cross dresser........


Na, she just wants to see my ass.


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ectomorph141 *_
> Here is a pic of me.  I just started lifting and I am quite small.


Shit buddy, that's not bad at all. From the way you were talking I thought you'd be a rail. You're doing awesome


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks a lot IT!!!! That really is an awsome compliment


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 28, 2003)

E'hem, when you guys are finished bonding I'd like to continue the conversation with our new member.


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

oh ya, so Sarah.....watcha wearing?


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> oh ya, so Sarah.....watcha wearing?



Put your banana away.....


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

Now don't go getting jealous just because your banana got shrivelled up and limp


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

ectomorph141: Yeah ! You llok pretty good! I don't see anything wrong at all.  22 lbs you gained? WoW!!!

irontime: I'm wearing nothing!   LOL, yeah right!  I'm at work, I have on jeans and a low-cut tank and a sweater.....I'm very cozy right now, but I need a coffee soon, lunch always makes me tired.....


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thank you Sarah. I am really working out hard and I don't have much time left. I only decided to do this for 3 months to see what would happen.  You have to change your avatar.  It is very distracting and I can't get anything done here at work


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah IP, put that thing away before IT takes you to class with him. (re:circumcision thread)

Ecto, way to go man.  

Sara J, just ignore these beasts. They don't get their cages rattled very often.


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

LOL, sorry my avatar is staying where it is....but I do have something that might distract ya even more.....if you can't get into my site to see more photos, then check out my yahoo group cause I have more photos there too!  Plus it's fun and you can post stuff there and vote etc........I would love it if you guys would join in the fun there! 

Sarah Jane's Yahoo Group!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

More good stuff.  Yep it is official.  I am going to be fired!!!


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

*Post Routines*

*I wanna know what you guys do for a routine:*  

Here is mine:

Back & Tris
Legs
Abs & Bis
Shoulders

(I don't train chest, cause I need to keep what I have left of my boobies , so instead I use that time to focus on areas I really want to work on.  I love working legs!!!  and my bummy, as you can see!


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 28, 2003)

Bunch of horny Fuckers....  

I refuse to be a part of this gay bonding, and no I will not post a picture either


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

Chest, Traps, triceps, biceps, shoulders, legs-calves,  back.  Just about everything besides abs.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Put your banana away.....


----------



## Blieb (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Howdy Jane........excuse me while I go kill a cat..........


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

I meant what do you train together....we all know the muscle groups ectomorph141, I want to know how you train them ya big GOOF!

MJ23, I'm sorry, you must be in the wrong thread, the gay thread was one or two above mine in the OPEN CHAT area...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Post Routines*



> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> I don't train chest, cause I need to keep what I have left of my boobies , so instead I use that time to focus on areas I really want to work on.



By training chest you will increase the pec muscles, thus giving the illusion of a bigger bust. You will not loses your breasts by training pecs, you lose them by getting leaner.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

We switch it up every week.  Example:  chest/ tris.  one week then the next week we will chest and bis.  It is always different. Damn that avatar


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> MJ23, I'm sorry, you must be in the wrong thread, the gay thread was one or two above mine in the OPEN CHAT area...



Trust me this kind of GAY bonding takes place at all forums. 

Do u have anything else you want to advertise next, since clearly the Boobies wont do it


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

I was joking.......OMG there's always one in every forum!    waa   waa waaaa!


----------



## Blieb (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok ... so I'm just gonna come out and say this, ignore me if anyone thinks it's weird.

I used to talk to this chick from Boston, she had those eyes ... and for some reason, whenever I see someone with them, it gives me goose bumps.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=286547


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> I was joking.......OMG there's always one in every forum!    waa   waa waaaa!



I was too,
  

Did I miss something???

I think we need to talk about this in private


----------



## Blieb (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey, you can both be GAY.  It's ok, it's Friday!

w00t w00t!


----------



## Fade (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

Cool, thanks Fade!  Awesome forearms!  Did I even spell that right? LOL, anyway, lookin' good kid!


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Here's mine



Pussy.......


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

> Attachment: badbear.jpg




aka  Lipstick


----------



## 240racer (Feb 28, 2003)

*Thanks, Sara*

You know, today the weather is CRAP here in FL.... nothing but grey and rain, yuck! It makes me wanna do anything BUT train! But I just happened to check my email, follow a link to this forum, and BAM! Here's the sunshine I"ve been missin all day! You really are an exquisite example of how muscle is SEXY on a woman! Now I have to go lift, and burn off all this extra "energy"  that just built up! Anyway, I train lift 5 X week, usually like this (but not in this order, necessarily)

Chest
Back/Shoulders
WED - always cardio/abs/ core
Legs
Arms

15min of cardio each day to cool off/ flush out the system... and the results as of last summer are posted here....

http://www.net-model.com/Portfolios/DisplayModelPortfolio2.asp?UserID=3653&IID=&cmd=

Sarah if you're ever in/around Tampa, lemme know!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey SJ, Welcome!!!

I think I've seen you on another board???


----------



## lina (Feb 28, 2003)

You are gorgeous!  

Welcome!


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Butterfly and Lina!!!  I'm glad some women are here too!  I was beginning to feel like I was the only female here.....LOL

Thanks for your compliments, and you might have seen me at other forums....mostl likely MM.com


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice MM, Very Nice.....might I add, Tasteful....


----------



## urso8up (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm Sarah Jane, a bikini & Fitness Model. This looked like a pretty cool forum, so I thought I'd stop in and join! I love to lift, about 4 days a week. I'm not a cardio junkie, in fact I love to hit the weights hard! I'm about 5'7, 132 lbs, long brown curly hair and dark brown eyes!
> ...



Welcome  You look great and keep up the good work!!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey SJ!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 1, 2003)

w8, did you put that bear pic up there using MM's username?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> w8, did you put that bear pic up there using MM's username?




Hell no!


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi Sarah Jane!  

Good to see you come to the IM side!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Mar 1, 2003)

Welcome to IM Sarah Jane. 























I think I lost it cause that's all I could think of saying..........


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 1, 2003)

Welcome! 

You'll get used to the guys in here. They're not too bad.


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey to those I haven't responded to yet!  Thanks for the warm welcomes!  I really like this forum so far, you all seem pretty cool!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2003)

We try.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome...BTW....great pic!)


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

Late as usual lately..lol but wanted to add my WELCOMES as well.. 

be well

Erilay'a


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 4, 2003)

Awesome, another chic! This is cool!  I hate being the only women in the forums, thanks for the hello sweetie! It's nice to meet ya!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Awesome, another chic! This is cool!  I hate being the only women in the forums, thanks for the hello sweetie! It's nice to meet ya!




There are lots of women on this site. You're not the only one here, lol.


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 4, 2003)

Well thanks for introducing yourselves.  Sometimes if people don't have avatars, their usernames may be deceiving......

Is that you in your avatar w8lifter?


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

W8 is our Queen! big grin  HI W8!! have not been around for a few weeks.. Hope all is well with ya! 

Eri'


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 4, 2003)

So Erilaya, do you compete or model?


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

neither.. just a mom of 6 trying to stay in tiptopshape,wink. LOL.. but I will be competing in my first "adventure relay" race at the end of May.  yay me!


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 4, 2003)

Well that's great!  WOW! A mom of 6! Good luck in your relay race!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

thanks bunches.. GL to you as well I am sure you will excel in many things.. and this site is just da best .

Mahalo.

Eri'


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There are lots of women on this site. You're not the only one here, lol.




 Go w8!! Thanks!


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

SJ, there are lots of women on this forum. We just don't bombard everyone with sexy pics


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There are lots of women on this site. You're not the only one here, lol.


you forgot ALBOB


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

Miss P! it is wonderful to see ya today.. How are you ?? 

boy I have been so out of the loop here.. 

smiles to you 

Eri'


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> SJ, there are lots of women on this forum. We just don't bombard everyone with sexy pics



Which is a continuing source of frustration for the guys on the site.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 4, 2003)

Men


Women


and one asshole............Tank.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Men
> 
> 
> ...


you know it friend, you know it.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

HEY ERI'
I'm great, thanks! Just busy working~
how are you hon??


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

I was just telling NT in the Fuq thread.. I am doing much better improved and nearly back to self from having had TSS. it was horrid and still a bit weak and sore. but..improving everyday..where there is a will there is a way right!? onward and upward! 

Thank you so much for asking P .

I hope you have a fabulous week!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sooo glad your doing better Eri'! Thats great! Keep on going girl! Your right, where there is a will, theres a way! You have a wonderful additude!!! Stay healthy! 

Take care doll!


----------



## kuso (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Hey to those I haven't responded to yet!



Hay back at ya .


----------



## MsFit (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Here we go again!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> W8 is our Queen! big grin  HI W8!! have not been around for a few weeks.. Hope all is well with ya!
> 
> Eri'




Hi  Good to see ya back Eri!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 4, 2003)

hi MsFit!  you have to start spending more time around here!


----------



## MsFit (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Nikegurl, I will.......I've just been swamped with work......Oh,  and got married on Valentines Day.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MsFit *_
> Hey Nikegurl, I will.......I've just been swamped with work......Oh,  and got married on Valentines Day.




Congrats!


----------



## MsFit (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks W8!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 4, 2003)

that's wonderful news!  so happy for you.


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 4, 2003)

*Pours a bottle of baby oil over all the hotties in this thread; sits back and watches the show*


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MsFit *_
> Hey Nikegurl, I will.......I've just been swamped with work......Oh,  and got married on Valentines Day.


Well Damn! That just blows my fvcking bubble!!!!! 
Congrats MsFit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm Sarah Jane, a bikini & Fitness Model. This looked like a pretty cool forum, so I thought I'd stop in and join! I love to lift, about 4 days a week. I'm not a cardio junkie, in fact I love to hit the weights hard! I'm about 5'7, 132 lbs, long brown curly hair and dark brown eyes!
> ...



Hey Sarah,, good to see you again!! I've talked to you at another place far far away.  I think it was MM.com but I forget.  Anyho,, Welcome aboard and your still hot as ever!!!!!
Fire


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks firestorm, I think I remember you from MM


----------



## Britney (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey SaraJane, Do you EVER post anywhere but your two threads?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah her pics thread in member pics.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MsFit *_
> Hey Nikegurl, I will.......I've just been swamped with work......Oh,  and got married on Valentines Day.


Congrats to you and your sweetie! Valentines  Very romantic.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 5, 2003)

Hello


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Hey SaraJane, Do you EVER post anywhere but your two threads?




yes, I have....I just became a new member not too long ago. I don't sit on this site all day and read threads.  I like to answer to things I'm interested in.....BTW, I understand that your just another jealous girl, so I understand your need to have to come up with some loser comment in my thread....

Hi Nike_girl, it's nice to meet you too, and thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> yes, I have....BTW, I understand that your just another jealous girl, so it's ok to have to come up with some loser post in my thread....


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> yes, I have....BTW, I understand that your just another jealous girl, so it's ok to have to come up with some loser post in my thread....



 Are you fucking kidding me!!!!! You have nothing for any of us to be jealous of.  You call yourself a fitness model yet I fail to see the muscle and definition.  You are just a regular model with a regular body who for some reason likes to show off your regular ass - Your a dime a dozen honey!!  
Why don't you add some muscle to that body of your then maybe you could call your self a fitness model.  Hell you don't even work out your chest.    Give me a fucking break.
I for one have absolutely no reason to be jealous of you, I have muscle!  
Your just a plain Jane!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

...I'm gonna miss all the fun today


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 6, 2003)

CATFIGHT!

I'm gonna go grab some Kleenex and a beer.  BRB.


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> BTW, I understand that your just another jealous girl, so I understand your need to have to come up with some loser comment in my thread....




Jealous girl? 
Don???t think so. I am way hotter than you will ever be. You got a nice ass, but the rest of ya screams AVERAGE. A boob job wouldn???t hurt either.

Secondly, I have enough self confidence that I don???t need to post thousands of half naked pictures to have people boost my ego Iget enough attention from my husband and REAL people.

I have seen you on other sites before and you post the same type of threads- pics, pics, and more pics. No wonder our server went down. Do you have anything better to do than find fitness sites to overwelm with your pics? Are you really that shallow?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 6, 2003)

Children children. Do we need to send someone to time out?


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Are you fucking kidding me!!!!! You have nothing for any of us to be jealous of.  You call yourself a fitness model yet I fail to see the muscle and definition.  You are just a regular model with a regular body who for some reason likes to show off your regular ass - Your a dime a dozen honey!!
> Why don't you add some muscle to that body of your then maybe you could call your self a fitness model.  Hell you don't even work out your chest.    Give me a fucking break.
> I for one have absolutely no reason to be jealous of you, I have muscle!
> Your just a plain Jane!



Nobody was talking to you ya ugly bitch! It's sooooo typical for you ladies to start shit with me, which just proves that some of you are jealous. It's ok, I get it ALLL the time.  I'm sorry I stepped on your turf, however, this is America, and I have a right to be here, show whatever photos I want.  It's funny, I haven't seen any posted pictures of your ass.....which BTW, I have a million men drooling over my ass honey, you'll never have 2 ass cheeks like mine.  

Muscle???  HA!  Who's the one doing photo shoots for muscle magazine?  I find it funny, since I have 12.5-13" Biceps, yet I have no muscle.  

Ya know, this is a waste of my time, I have better things to do than explain myself to you and everyother jealous woman...
Get a life.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebuttle?


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Nobody was talking to you ya ugly bitch!



*
Wow, not only does she have a great ass, but she is SO SWEET too*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 6, 2003)

Instead of fighting, how about using this nifty feature this website provides?  I'm not taking sides, just trying to help as a moderator of this board.


----------



## Sarah Jane (Mar 6, 2003)

That's right, I learned it from your first post in this thread. I never got a simple hello, instead I got a wise crack!  I have great boobs btw, all my male fans love them.  I don't need a boob job, because I don't have insecurities like you.  Do you actually think I'm going to sit here and listen to you talk nasty about me?  It's only natual to go in defense.  Go back in the threads honey, you're the one who started this whole thing.....a nice hello would have been fine, however, you had to make a little wise crack.  It's funny, how I never seem to have a problem with the men.

Where's your photo Britney????


----------



## Rusty (Mar 6, 2003)

Damn This is getting good.  How did I miss this shit.  Oh I know......Nevermind.


But, I'd like to take this time to tell ya'll a little something.  

You see when I was young, I was poor and lonley.  I guess you could say life was a little rough on me, but..........Oh What......Damn sorry, Wrong thread..........


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Nobody was talking to you ya ugly bitch! It's sooooo typical for you ladies to start shit with me, which just proves that some of you are jealous. It's ok, I get it ALLL the time.  I'm sorry I stepped on your turf, however, this is America, and I have a right to be here, show whatever photos I want.  It's funny, I haven't seen any posted pictures of your ass.....which BTW, I have a million men drooling over my ass honey, you'll never have 2 ass cheeks like mine.
> 
> Muscle???  HA!  Who's the one doing photo shoots for muscle magazine?  I find it funny, since I have 12.5-13" Biceps, yet I have no muscle.
> ...



LMFAO on you calling me ugly!  I think there are enough people here that would disagree with that opion.  Bitch well, YUP I am a bitch and proud of it .  
You wonder why you get this ALLLL the time!  How bout cuz your an Attention Whore 
Read This!  LMAO!!! 

I don't have to post half naked pictures of me for attention and there are plenty of pics on this site of me.  See the difference here is that I don't care if guys drool over me or not.  That is not my purpose on this board which is apparantly the only reason your here.  Now who needs to get a life!


----------

